# Media A2 investigation questionnaire--help please



## Michaelmedia (Sep 19, 2007)

This is my media A2 questionnaire about women in film and was wondering if as many as you as possible would answer it for me. Thanks

1a) What are your favourite science fiction films? (Name up to 5)


1b) Why do you like these?


2a) If you were a film director, directing a sci-fi film, which actor would you cast as your lead role?


2b) Who would the female actress play in this film?


3a) Which is your favourite female character from a science fiction film?


3b) Why do you like this character?


4a) Which is your least favourite female character from a science fiction film?


4b) Why do you not like this character?


5a) Do you prefer newer sci-fi films or the classic ones?


5b) Why do you prefer this choice?


6) If you have seen the two versions of King Kong (2005 and 1976), which do you prefer and why? (Ignoring the fact of the development of technological features such as CGI)


Sorry its kinda long. Thanks again


----------



## manephelien (Sep 19, 2007)

1a) What are your favourite science fiction films? (Name up to 5)
  The Abyss (director’s cut only), The Fifth Element, The Empire Strikes Back (not strictly sci-fi, but never mind), Aliens, Jurassic Park.

1b) Why do you like these?
Good storytelling, engaging characters, fascinating technology, an aura of menace.

2a) If you were a film director, directing a sci-fi film, which actor would you cast as your lead role?
It would depend on the role and the plot. Probably Jeff Goldblum, he’s great in the sci-fi roles I’ve seen him in (The Fly, Jurassic Park, Independence Day).

2b) Who would the female actress play in this film?
A genuine hero in her own right, not just a damsel in distress.

3a) Which is your favourite female character from a science fiction film?
Leeloo played by Milla Jovovich in The Fifth Element.

3b) Why do you like this character?
She’s utterly crazy and completely impossible to ignore. Pretty well acted too.

4a) Which is your least favourite female character from a science fiction film?
Queen Amidala in The Phantom Menace.

4b) Why do you not like this character?
I detested the accent Queen Amidala had, although I do realize it had to sound unnatural so that people would buy the Padme/Amidala switch.

5a) Do you prefer newer sci-fi films or the classic ones?
Depends on the film. I love some old films, such as Gojira (the original Japanese Godzilla).

5b) Why do you prefer this choice?
The age of a film doesn’t affect its quality, except when it comes to CGI.

6) If you have seen the two versions of King Kong (2005 and 1976), which do you prefer and why? (Ignoring the fact of the development of technological features such as CGI).
  I haven’t seen the 1976 version, only the 1933 and 2005 ones. I prefer the old one, except for the character of Ann Darrow, who was a lot more than just a damsel in distress in the newest version. 

  As a film student, get your facts right. Apart from that, good luck with your survey.


----------



## Neal Asher (Sep 20, 2007)

1a) What are your favourite science fiction films? (Name up to 5)
Aliens, Blade Runner, Terminator, Terminator II, Total Recall. 
 
1b) Why do you like these?
 Plenty of action, violence, story and very good CGI

2a) If you were a film director, directing a sci-fi film, which actor would you cast as your lead role?
 Either one with big screen presence or a good one. Depends on the role.

2b) Who would the female actress play in this film?
 Rebecca Frisk.

3a) Which is your favourite female character from a science fiction film?
 Ripley.

3b) Why do you like this character?
 Sexy, smart and doesn't have silicon tits.

4a) Which is your least favourite female character from a science fiction film?
 If it counts, Lara Croft.

4b) Why do you not like this character?
  Jolie looks like a vulcanized sex toy and cannot act.

5a) Do you prefer newer sci-fi films or the classic ones?
 Depends. I like the ones listed above, but I also like classics like The Day the Earth Stood Still & Forbidden Planet.

5b) Why do you prefer this choice?
 Good stories, good acting (in the first, anyway), nostalgia.

6) If you have seen the two versions of King Kong (2005 and 1976), which do you prefer and why? (Ignoring the fact of the development of technological features such as CGI)
Never saw the first one, thought the last suffered from too much padding i.e. the dinosaur sequence and Kong's dying swan act at the end went on for far too long.


----------



## Soggyfox (Sep 20, 2007)

1a) What are your favourite science fiction films? (Name up to 5) Blade Runner, Casshern, Abyss, Starwars New Hope, Matrix. 


1b) Why do you like these?
good stories and i don't get bored watching them time and again.

2a) If you were a film director, directing a sci-fi film, which actor would you cast as your lead role?
Brad Pitt, i honestly think he's a good actor and brings presence to the screen.


2b) Who would the female actress play in this film?
Milla Jovovitch (sp?) 


3a) Which is your favourite female character from a science fiction film?
Leeloo, Fifth Element


3b) Why do you like this character?
made me laugh and well acted.


4a) Which is your least favourite female character from a science fiction film?
i guess Ripley from the later Alien films.


4b) Why do you not like this character?
they'd stretched the character to far by that point and there was nothing edgey or exciting about her anymore.

5a) Do you prefer newer sci-fi films or the classic ones?
new sci-fi.

5b) Why do you prefer this choice?
with the advances in CGI, the new sci-fi is really begining to come alive on screen.

6) If you have seen the two versions of King Kong (2005 and 1976), which do you prefer and why? (Ignoring the fact of the development of technological features such as CGI)
don't remember the '76 version, but thought the 2005 version was a bit poor, another rehash of a classic film.


----------



## iansales (Sep 20, 2007)

1a) What are your favourite science fiction films? (Name up to 5)
- Delicatessen, Until the End of the World, Alien, Dune, Brazil
 
1b) Why do you like these?
- because they evoke so well the worlds they present, they don't insult your intelligence, and they are entertaining spectacles

2a) If you were a film director, directing a sci-fi film, which actor would you cast as your lead role?
- depends entirely on the role - William Hurt, Jean Reno, Gary Oldman, James McAvoy, Guy Pearce...

2b) Who would the female actress play in this film?
- I'd hope there'd be more than one actress, and that the ones cast would have a variety of roles; but definitely no damsels in distress or eye candy

3a) Which is your favourite female character from a science fiction film?
- Smilla Jasperson from Smilla's Sense of Snow

3b) Why do you like this character?
- she's abrasive, and not very likeable, but she succeeds in carrying the story

4a) Which is your least favourite female character from a science fiction film?
- Dale Arden from Flash Gordon

4b) Why do you not like this character?
- "Flash, Flash, I love you, but we only have 14 hours to save the Earth!"

5a) Do you prefer newer sci-fi films or the classic ones?
- CGI makes sf films seem so much more real now, but older films relied much less on special effects and so often have better stories, acting and direction

5b) Why do you prefer this choice?
- it depends on the film

6) If you have seen the two versions of King Kong (2005 and 1976), which do you prefer and why? (Ignoring the fact of the development of technological features such as CGI)
- the 2005 version was a bloated monster and dragged on for way too long; I don't actually remember much about the 1976 version, so I souldn't really say if it was better than Peter Jackson's


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Sep 25, 2007)

1a) What are your favourite science fiction films? (Name up to 5)
Dark City
Planet of the Apes (original)
The Day the Earth Stood Still
The Time Machine (original)
Logan's Run

1b) Why do you like these?
Because they explore the _ideas_ of science. It's perils, limitations and potential to advance humanity. They aren't just "The Haunting" or "Full Metal Jacket" in space like Alien/Aliens are, well-made and enjoyable though both those movies are.

2a) If you were a film director, directing a sci-fi film, which actor would you cast as your lead role?
It would greatly depend on the story & plot wouldn't it? After a bit of thought I might just pick a good "sci-fi" type actor like Laurence Fishburne but it depends on the movie you want to make.

2b) Who would the female actress play in this film?
Cate Blanchett

3a) Which is your favourite female character from a science fiction film?
River Tam (Summer Glau) from Serenity

3b) Why do you like this character?
I just love the idea of a mentally traumatised teenager who can read your mind before karate-chopping you in the face.

4a) Which is your least favourite female character from a science fiction film?
Ari (Helena Bonham Carter in the remade Planet of the Apes)

4b) Why do you not like this character?
I just think she's a terrible actress who, in a terrible remake, was out-acted by Marky Mark who was a singer before he had the brainwave to try acting. If she wasn't sleeping with the director, she wouldn't have got the part.

5a) Do you prefer newer sci-fi films or the classic ones?
Classics

5b) Why do you prefer this choice?
They've stood the test of time and are still enjoyable and thought-provoking.

6) If you have seen the two versions of King Kong (2005 and 1976), which do you prefer and why? (Ignoring the fact of the development of technological features such as CGI)
Dislike them both. Basically a Beauty and the Beast rip-off from start to finish. At a push, I'd pick the original one for it's tighter focus on the story. PJ's one was far too long and meandering. The additional scenes added nothing to the story.


----------



## JonCG (Sep 26, 2007)

1a) What are your favourite science fiction films? (Name up to 5)
Akira
Fifth Element
Matrix (first and only first)
Starship Troopers
Solaris (original Tarkovsky version, no remake)

1b) Why do you like these?
First four films are balls to the wall full-on fast, funny and furious (with rare thoughtful interludes). The fifth film is thoughtful throughout and proves how far off-world SF can push film and still ask important questions. 


2a) If you were a film director, directing a sci-fi film, which actor would you cast as your lead role?

Vin Diesel... does that thoughtful thug role perfectly. Jean Reno is good, if you want to go in the opposite direction.

2b) Who would the female actress play in this film?
Terry Photo... she's stunning in Tsotsi, probably the best film to come out of South Africa ever!

3a) Which is your favourite female character from a science fiction film?
Leeloo

3b) Why do you like this character?
She gets to save the world, fight off pug-ugly mercenaries, wear only bandages (well, for a while), and say 'multipass' a lot. Works for me. 

4a) Which is your least favourite female character from a science fiction film?
Polly Perkins in Sky Captain (Gwyneth Paltrow). 

4b) Why do you not like this character?
Hated whole film and found the character totally unbelieveable. Mind you I found the whole film totally unbelievable and, you have to understand, Serentiy seemed entirely believable to me.

5a) Do you prefer newer sci-fi films or the classic ones?
Depends what you call classic. Good new ones become classic soon enough. Think I just like good ones

5b) Why do you prefer this choice?
see above

6) If you have seen the two versions of King Kong (2005 and 1976), which do you prefer and why? (Ignoring the fact of the development of technological features such as CGI)

First, but it's marginal. Neither comes close to the original. The 2005 version was an exercise in showing how and why CGI can be a bad thing.



Sorry its kinda long. Thanks again


----------

